#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Απορίες για μελέτες ΚΕΝΑΚ

## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας σχετικά με τα βασικά σημεία μιας μελέτης κενάκ αν μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε. πρόκειται να συνεργαστώ με ένα πολιτικό μηχανικό και θέλει να του κάνω μελέτες κενακ. Δεν έχω ξανακάνει μελέτη κενάκ και θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας...τι περιλαμβάνει μια μελέτη κενακ?πως συντάσσεται?στο σχεδιαστικό κομμάτι τι χρειάζεται να σχεδιάσω?και από την μεριά του μηχανολόγου μηχανικού ποια σημεία της μελέτης σχεδιάζει και ποια υπολογίζει ο μηχανολόγος και ποια ο πολιτικός μηχανικός???...συγνώμη αν τα λέω κάπως μπερδεμένα δεν έχω ξανασχοληθεί με κενακ...κάθε βοήθεια θα είναι πολύτιμη.. ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## CFAK

Οδυσσέα, υπάρχει πρότυπη μελέτη ΚΕΝΑΚ που διατίθεται δωρεάν. Όταν είχε θεσμοθετηθεί ο ΚΕΝΑΚ την έδινε το ΤΕΕ.
Ψαξε, αν δεν τη βρεις, σου την στέλνω.

----------


## ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ

σ ευχαριστω θα την κατεβάσω

----------


## Xάρης

Από τον ιστότοπο του ΤΕΕ:

*Παράδειγμα Μελέτης Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτηρίων*
Στο συνημμένο συμπιεσμένο αρχείο περιέχεται ένα Παράδειγμα Μελέτης Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτηρίου 6 ορόφων κατοικίας, καταστημάτων και με υπόγειους χώρους στάθμευσης και αποθήκες

----------


## entropia_gr

Μερικές ερωτήσεις σχετικά με Νέα κτίρια που έχουν κατασκευαστεί ή κατασκευάζονται κατά ΚΕΝΑΚ:

1. Για ένα κτίριο κατασκευασμένο με τον ΚΕΝΑΚ είναι βέβαιο πως έχει γίνει ΠΕΑ ολοκλήρωσης?
2. Είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει για το κλείσιμο της Ο.Α.?
3. Επίσης το ΠΕΑ ολοκλήρωσης μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί κανονικά για μίσθωση, πώληση κτλ. εντός δεκαετίας ή σκοπός του είναι μόνο το "κλείσιμο" της Ο.Α.?
4. Γενικά υπάρχει τρόπος να ελέγξουμε αν για ένα κτίριο υπάρχει ΠΕΑ ή όχι?

Ευχαριστώ και καλημέρα

----------

